# Bob Sikes 3/19



## Cody (Feb 16, 2010)

well i finally made it out to sikes on a good day.I got there about 2 oclock this afternoon. i caught two spanish mackeral one i foul hooked and the other was about 3 pounds. i finally decided to get some live bait. i moved all the way down at the end of the bridge and threw out my last live croaker close to the path and about 10 mintues later i got a bite. These guys next to me let me use there bridge net and i caught a 42 inch bull red. beautiful fish took me about 10 minutes to land him.:thumbup: i have been waiting 2 months to fish and it is finally here. Oh yeah and i finally got my costas in the mail this morning. they are awesome!:yes:


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Good job man nice looking fish


----------



## Joshthefisherman (Sep 16, 2009)

heck yeah Cody nice fish this is josh we need to get everybody together and go fishing


----------



## odieobie (Oct 2, 2010)

Oh yeah its on!


----------



## thecalmbeforethestorm (Nov 6, 2010)

glad to see that sikes is producing some good activity now ... great fish man keep it up cody maybe ill see ya out there this summer , dont catch em all


----------



## crazyfire (Oct 4, 2007)

nice catch man


----------

